# Owen's New Floppy Cube Simulator



## Owen (Oct 12, 2017)

This is my new Floppy Cube (3x3x1) simulator, improved from my original program, which was online from 2010-2012. 

Solving the floppy cube is not very difficult, but it is quite fun. Use the arrow keys to move the respective sides of the puzzle, and the space bar to scramble. Due to the amount of luck that factors into solve times, I think that the average of 100 is the definitive measure of skill.

*https://owenlennon.github.io/floppy.html*


----------

